# Good city break abroad?



## rustbucket (14 Dec 2011)

Anyone any suggestions for a city break abroad in January?

Want to take the GF away for birthday and was looking at Barcelona. any other ideas?

Is there a good website for city break deals?


----------



## BillK (14 Dec 2011)

Florence - the city has everything.


----------



## horusd (14 Dec 2011)

Vienna. Cold, but lovely. check out lastminute.com


----------



## Carmel (14 Dec 2011)

*Madrid*

We went to Madrid a couple of years ago in January and it was great for a weekend away at that time of year. I always remember arriving, going for a walk and having lunch outside in the sun in Plaza Mayor. Bliss! 

C


----------



## STEINER (14 Dec 2011)

Berlin or Seville.


----------



## cian8 (14 Dec 2011)

Cadiz!


----------



## rustbucket (14 Dec 2011)

Thanks for suggestions. Will check them out.


----------



## seantheman (14 Dec 2011)

Nice,Lisbon,Versailles,Maastricht? enjoy the treat(y)


----------



## Jetblue (15 Dec 2011)

I enjoyed Lisbon in September. Lively city, food and accomodation cheap. Nice people too!


----------



## oldnick (15 Dec 2011)

The wife and I had  a great city break last january. She went to Paris. I went to Athens.


----------



## seantheman (15 Dec 2011)

Jetblue said:


> I enjoyed Lisbon in September. Lively city, food and accomodation cheap. Nice people too!


 
See,told ye Rustbucket even the people from Nice go to Lisbon


----------



## dymo (16 Dec 2011)

was also looking at this have been looking at Nice or Lisobo[ would also like to know what people that have been to both thought of themB][/B]


----------



## amtc (16 Dec 2011)

Lisbon - loved it
But Rekjavik blew me away!
And actually LOndon was great too


----------



## wannadrive (16 Dec 2011)

*Driving School*

Find a *driving school* near you. Get information on how to obtain a drivers license. Visit our *online drivers ed* page to enroll in traffic school, a *mature drivers course*, or a teen drivers course.

wannadrive.com


----------



## BOXtheFOX (16 Dec 2011)

Also consider San Sebastian.  http://www.sansebastianspain.info/


----------



## Janet (16 Dec 2011)

Some people might suggest Düsseldorf as a great place for a weekend break - and it is.  Just probably not in January when it's nickname of Drizzledorf becomes all too appropriate.


----------

